
Do you like my Idea? - Gallad23
Hello people, I am working on an Idea and I want to validate it. It is an Idea Validation system that connects people that have startup Ideas with experts who have experience in the market corresponding to the idea. through this platform, users who want feedback will be able to actually buy feedback from the person they see most suitable. and this can happen through 2 ways. 1) Search by backgrounds to find a person that u can request feedback from. 2) people with expertise can search for an idea that matches their backgrounds and offer to give you feedback and tell u if he idea is valid or no. This is the initial idea and it has alot of room of innovation and gamification. So should I go ahead and start development? what do you think?
======
mohsinr
You wanted to validate your idea about idea validation system...if quirky is
your competitor then they have validated your idea. Now challenge is not idea
but implementation and momentum, to have those initial key users qualified
enough for validating ideas , to join your site...

------
slater
Kinda?

[https://www.quirky.com/](https://www.quirky.com/)

------
Gallad23
Quirky is a competitor I know, But were doing this in a different way

------
drakmail
Some time ago I saw a startup that does exactly what you wrote =)

------
Gallad23
Thank you so much

